

Government Mandates and Programming Languages - viggity
http://stevesmithblog.com/blog/government-mandates-and-programming-languages/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
viggity
I'd agree that I'm not stoked about government mandating the usage of
programing languages, but for financial data I'm not surprised that they'd try
to mandate python. It is my understanding that python is heavily used in
investment banking other heavy financial analysis.

